

Adam Smith (Xobni) in Technology Review's 35 under 35 - dhouston
http://www.technologyreview.com/tr35/Profile.aspx?Cand=T&TRID=740

======
j2d2
I agree that email should be made simpler but I don't think Xobni has done
anything interesting yet. I am excited for what they'll come up with because
the interface _looked_ really neat and email definitely could be improved.

If they took all that information and made it more seamless into the email
they would really have something. This almost certainly requires changing the
whole interface. Being only a sidebar in outlook is limited right from the
get-go. Outlook still sucked even with xobni installed.

------
browndog
I found Xobni's stats feature useful - especially the data on what time of day
specific people have written or responded to you before. I've used this
feature to optimize the timing of communications with clients and bosses, but
other than that it doesn't really solve the email overload problem. Yet, I
hope.

------
joshu
Seems like fewer web-oriented folks this year.

Congrats to Adam!

------
jasonbentley
With a write-up by Om Malik! Shibby! Congrats, Adam! :-)

------
dreadpirateryan
congrats adam! maybe I'll just walk over to your desk and tell you that.

